# is it normal for my rats to not want to sleep together?



## Kimberloy (Feb 2, 2011)

I was just wondering if it was normal that my rats dont like to sleep together? I got the 2nd one like everyone told me but they dont really even acknowledge each other too much. Is this ok? will they still thrive and be happy? I sure hope so cause I have a slim chance in **** to push for a third


----------



## Kimberloy (Feb 2, 2011)

omg funniest thing... after I posted this I went to make sure the cage was locked before leaving for the day and guess whos sharing a hammock :0) haha well I need not worry now !! ;D


----------



## lovinmyratties969 (Feb 2, 2011)

They can be sneaky little buggers. So happy to here they are beginning to bond. Sometimes it takes awhile...just like with people.


----------



## bampinkfuzzyhat (Dec 19, 2010)

I thought my two girls didnt like eachother, they both fought over nesting supplies and designated their own areas of their cage. I just chose two randoms from a cage of eight rats when adopting them so I was unsure if they . After a few days they settled down and began created beds together and both slept in it. They slept in the hammocks with eachother too, groomed eachother, and they seemed happy


----------



## linda888 (Jan 9, 2011)

wow Kimberloy I was wondering the same thing! You and I are living in parallel rat worlds (the crappy vet advice too). LOL


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

Naw that's so cute


----------



## aripatsim (Jul 26, 2012)

Mine get along great, but they don't always sleep together. In fact as I type this one is sleeping in the hammock and the other is sleeping on the first floor under some fleece. They play together, groom each other, etc. They do sleep together about half the time, but not always.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

aripatsim said:


> Mine get along great, but they don't always sleep together. In fact as I type this one is sleeping in the hammock and the other is sleeping on the first floor under some fleece. They play together, groom each other, etc. They do sleep together about half the time, but not always.


My two girls are identical to yours.


----------



## aripatsim (Jul 26, 2012)

DustyRat said:


> My two girls are identical to yours.


I guess even best of rat friends need their space lol


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

Cute my rats do like each other but do not quite sleep together 24/7


----------

